# How do i go about moving and getting a job at the same time?



## Chris121 (Jul 2, 2015)

When i first moved to Spain i was lucky that before I came I was given a job at a bar and a place to live.
Only now I am no longer working where I was and I need to get a new job, and a new place to live.

How do i find a job and a place to live all within the same week?
At the moment I would have to rely on someone to drive me at specific times to the train station to then take the train. So to test the job out i would have to be awkward with times i could work, when really i would move straight away and be free to work at all times, the moment i realized the job was good and they liked me there.

So was just curious how people move to the country, get a job, and a place to live all within the same day? Is it just luck and accepting your losses if the job falls through early on?


----------



## Chopera (Apr 22, 2013)

Just apply for jobs and worry about the rest later.


----------



## Chris121 (Jul 2, 2015)

That would be great! But I'm sort of just after small time jobs, I don't have much experience, so i'd be finding most likely a min wage job, then finding the nearest place to live close by that I can afford or if i can even afford it. I'd have to get the job, and then a place to live to actually work at the job the day i start or hopefully before if there is time. And that would feel like i am jumping into it all taking a big risk if things fall through? Or is that how it usually works? just feels risky to me.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chris121 said:


> That would be great! But I'm sort of just after small time jobs, I don't have much experience, so i'd be finding most likely a min wage job, then finding the nearest place to live close by that I can afford or if i can even afford it. I'd have to get the job, and then a place to live to actually work at the job the day i start or hopefully before if there is time. And that would feel like i am jumping into it all taking a big risk if things fall through? Or is that how it usually works? just feels risky to me.


You're right, it is a risk.


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

You're just going to have to find a job, dive in and hope that it works out, and quickly!

This is why, in life, you always need a plan B (money in the bank for that rainy day, as this is your rainy day).

Are we talking moving to a completely different city / area here? you might just have to rough it out for a week or two.


----------



## Chris121 (Jul 2, 2015)

No it's close by, just at the moment I have to rely on a very busy person to drive me places as I have no licence, so the times I could work for the first week or so would be terrible times, which feels like it sort of lowers my odds of finding a job, so the ideal thing would be to jump straight into one and move at the same time.

I got lucky moving over here with everything set out for me, now i want to re-locate on my own, I am sort of curious how others managed it, those that literally moved from England, got a job and place to stay right away, it just seemed so risky! I was unsure if there was a much more simple way or some sort of company that do these things for you.


----------



## SteveScot (Feb 11, 2013)

Chris121 said:


> No it's close by, just at the moment I have to rely on a very busy person to drive me places as I have no licence, so the times I could work for the first week or so would be terrible times, which feels like it sort of lowers my odds of finding a job, so the ideal thing would be to jump straight into one and move at the same time.
> 
> I got lucky moving over here with everything set out for me, now i want to re-locate on my own, I am sort of curious how others managed it, those that literally moved from England, got a job and place to stay right away, it just seemed so risky! I was unsure if there was a much more simple way or some sort of company that do these things for you.


First rule in life: don't rely on other people having to do things for you.

Get a bike, leave earlier, walk to work if needs be. Sorry if that sounds a bit harsh, but you kinda just need to suck it up and get on with it.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

The easiest way is when you are flying into Spain at all major airports they have a large kiosk.

The sign above it says High paid Jobs and free nearby accommodation - guaranteed within 1 week

Just ask there. With there being a boom in Spain and a shortage of labour throughout the country you will be spoilt for choice......


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Rabbitcat said:


> The easiest way is when you are flying into Spain at all major airports they have a large kiosk.
> 
> The sign above it says High paid Jobs and free nearby accommodation - guaranteed within 1 week
> 
> Just ask there. With there being a boom in Spain and a shortage of labour throughout the country you will be spoilt for choice......


You forgot to mention the free car hire....


----------



## Chris121 (Jul 2, 2015)

Thanks i guess I've sort of learnt my lesson here, i was quick to jump at what seemed like a good opportunity, I am sort of stuck on a mountain so biking and walking would be great... If i could walk a whole 5 hours every day there and back in this heat! It's what made me want to get out and live closer.

And thanks to whoever mentioned the place at the airport, i'l have to drop by some time and check it out, i had never seen these, what sort of jobs do they offer? do you need many qualifications?


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

No experience needed and highly paid. Jobs vary but include pavement welders and long distance mouth organ players


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Chris121 said:


> Thanks i guess I've sort of learnt my lesson here, i was quick to jump at what seemed like a good opportunity, I am sort of stuck on a mountain so biking and walking would be great... If i could walk a whole 5 hours every day there and back in this heat! It's what made me want to get out and live closer.
> 
> And thanks to whoever mentioned the place at the airport, i'l have to drop by some time and check it out, i had never seen these, what sort of jobs do they offer? do you need many qualifications?


Every kind from neuro-surgery to street sweeping.
Good accommodation in de-luxe hotels too.


----------



## Chris121 (Jul 2, 2015)

That sounds great, do they have a company name or any way to contact them, or do you have to go to the airport?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Chris121 said:


> Thanks i guess I've sort of learnt my lesson here, i was quick to jump at what seemed like a good opportunity, I am sort of stuck on a mountain so biking and walking would be great... If i could walk a whole 5 hours every day there and back in this heat! It's what made me want to get out and live closer.
> 
> And thanks to whoever mentioned the place at the airport, i'l have to drop by some time and check it out, i had never seen these, what sort of jobs do they offer? do you need many qualifications?


people generally don't find jobs & accommodation 'just like that'

there just aren't the jobs around - though there's plenty of accommodation

if you know there are jobs in a certain area you're going to have to move there first & maybe stay in a hostal to start with 


good luck finding that booth at the airport - Rabbitcat is either being very naughty or has an amazing imagination ........


----------



## Chris121 (Jul 2, 2015)

Really?!
It sounded amazing, I am pretty gullible... I maybe should have picked up on the street sweepers to neuro surgeons part.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Chris121 said:


> Really?!
> It sounded amazing, I am pretty gullible... I maybe should have picked up on the street sweepers to neuro surgeons part.


Tu tranquilo Chris,
I think you had a valid question for someone who is young and fairly new to Spain. As you say, you were lucky to find a job. If you find another you'll be even luckier, but if you don't look you'll never find out will you?!
Unfortunately there is no super tip to pass on, so good luck, hope it works out and tell us what happens either way


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> The easiest way is when you are flying into Spain at all major airports they have a large kiosk.
> 
> The sign above it says High paid Jobs and free nearby accommodation - guaranteed within 1 week
> 
> Just ask there. With there being a boom in Spain and a shortage of labour throughout the country you will be spoilt for choice......


BOOOO to your sarcasm.
Don't be so hard on people
Luckily the OP has a sense of humour.


----------



## Rabbitcat (Aug 31, 2014)

Of course he does and maybe you do too

Lighten up

Its a great forum with smashing people


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Rabbitcat said:


> Of course he does and maybe you do too
> 
> Lighten up
> 
> Its a great forum with smashing people


I include myself in the smashing people, invited in or not.

Oh forgot to say my SOH is intact and is sometimes evident on this very forum


----------



## Simon22 (May 22, 2015)

Rabbitcat said:


> Of course he does and maybe you do too
> 
> Lighten up
> 
> Its a great forum with smashing people


Not to mention Google will index the booth post and people will find it out of context and probably believe it


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Simon22 said:


> Not to mention Google will index the booth post and people will find it out of context and probably believe it


More fool them.


----------

